
Hydrogen economy with mass production of high-purity hydrogen from ammonia - emanuensis
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-hydrogen-economy-mass-production-high-purity.html
======
emanuensis
This is great news. i have long advocated for the use of ammonia as a liquid
fuel: it is almost as energy dense as crude and ... clean!

